# "Heart Eater"



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

"Heart Eater" - she will chew you up and spit you out with no remorse for your feelings. She breaks men down to make them feel like they are 2 feet tall. She'll kill a mans ego and break his heart without blinking an eye


----------

